# 2014 Racing to the Future - AFX Champion's Trophy Presentations



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Check the link to see our visits to the Racing to the Future Champions’ schools and the presentation of the AFX Champion’s Trophies.

Racing to the Future Trophy Presentations

Thanks,
Paul


----------

